# Where to buy Glock 17 OEM Complete Upper



## soniccool (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where i can find a complete slide assembly for the Glock 17 OEM for a reasonable price? Ive found it around $400 but heard it can be found cheaper.

Anyone know of any online retailers? I am looking to complement this with a polymer80 lower frame. Looking for the Glock OEM Upper Slide with OEM Parts complete.

Looking for gen3.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

The Glock Store has gen3's for $450. that's the goin rate. try Gunbroker?
Also Lone Wolf Dist.


----------

